
Senate Leaders Unveil Bill to Repeal the Affordable Care Act - koolba
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/22/us/politics/senate-leaders-unveil-bill-to-repeal-the-affordable-care-act.html
======
koolba
Link to the actual bill (PDF):
[https://www.budget.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/SENATEHEALTHCARE...](https://www.budget.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/SENATEHEALTHCARE.pdf)

------
LyndsySimon
> The bill, drafted in secret, is likely to come to the Senate floor next
> week, and could come to a vote after 20 hours of debate.

I fully support the repeal of the ACA, but allowing only 20 hours to read and
analyze a bill of this size and magnitude is criminal. Our legislative process
is a joke.

~~~
mkempe
A proper way of repealing it would be a one-page document that states all
Federal regulations of the healthcare insurance market are repealed, and
States are barred from interfering with that market; with an annex listing
which past laws are no longer in effect. A second page to void tax incentives
or special treatment related to health insurance (so that employees and
independents have access to the same health insurance options, at the same
cost, and employers stop providing health insurance servitude as part of
employment contracts) as well as abolish all subsidies and protections of the
pharmaceutical + medical-device industries. The third page can specify how and
when Medicare will be phased out. It should take at most 30 minutes for a
layman to read and understand.

